# Bayou St. John Reef



## Jfreeman388 (Sep 27, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck on this reef? Ive been tempted to try it but wasnt sure if it was producing anything. Any tips?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

2 times I've fished caught nothing but pinfish , hardheads


----------

